# Grooming Frequency



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*The groomer that I take my Malt & Yorkie to recommends a maintenance program in which you bring them every two weeks to be groomed for a reduced rate. Do any of you have yours groomed that frequently? What are your thoughts about it? Thanks for your input.*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I groom my own I do top-knots daily and full brushouts every other day I bathe from 3 to 4 days . I personally think it would be great for their skin and coat if you are not brushing them much in between grooming appointments.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I personally could not afford that. I do my own grooming. It is puppy/mommy bonding time. And I get to inspect almost every inch of him when I groom him - so any unusal, I am on top of.

I cut his nails every couple of weeks. Have a trimmer to cut the unwanted hairs and trim in the back. I brush him daily







sometimes twice a day. I wash his paws after a walk in the neighborhood - his feet get soooo dirty (and almost everything I own has cream or white in it if it isn't completely white/cream). I bath him every 2 or 3 weeks. I think he has dry skin so even though I condition him and put in a leave in conditioner, so I try not to bath him too often. 

Which is really funny because when I first got him, I washed him at least every 3 days. Oh I didn't know any better, he was my first pet, and he smelled so good when I washed him. My vet suggested that I not bath him that often. And now that I use the shampoo and conditioner from Dr. Foster and Smith, he still smells pretty good even in the 3rd week.

Oh - I take him to the groomers 1 -3 times a year for the SUMMER SHAVE DOWN. But I am considering getting a heavy duty trimmer and doing it myself. 

Good luck.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

The groomer I used to take Dolce to offered a maintenance service like that, and with the discount it cost the same as bringing her in once a month. It was great--I was able to keep her hair long that way, but the groomer moved and I ended up with matts. I had to get her shaved down because she was a mess. The new groomer doesn't offer the maintenance option, and I miss it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Still sounds expensive to me! Mine go every 5 weeks. Two dogs = $86.00. Then I bath them once a week and brush every other day and re-do Abbey's top knot. Faces get washed every day.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Whoa- that's a lot of grooming.

I take Wilson every 8 weeks to be groomed. I bathe him every week or two, and every two weeks we run up to the groomer's to get his nails, paw pads, and around his eyes trimmed. 

There is no need for Wilson to get a full hair cut every two weeks. Besides, I couldn't afford for him to get a full groom that often! His full grooming session costs us about $70, and then every two weeks it's $10 for the nails, paw pads, and around his eyes trim. 

I wash Wilson's face every night, and brush him every other day or every day depending on how long his hair is. 

Maybe she is suggesting it that often if you don't bathe them every two weeks?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yikes...that is more maintenance than a human lol 

I get my hair done every 6 weeks so that is also when Benny goes. It keeps me in routine to know when he needs to go. I wash him once a week and comb every couple of days. I feel like every 2 weeks is excessive. You could probably buy the right combs and brushes and maintain just as well in between grooms. But each coat is different so I would try to feel it out b/c commiting to every 2 weeks.


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> I groom my own I do top-knots daily and full brushouts every other day I bathe from 3 to 4 days . I personally think it would be great for their skin and coat if you are not brushing them much in between grooming appointments.[/B]



Hi, I'd love to know how often I can bathe my almost 13 week old baby boy? I'd also like to know which products you'd reccomend on puppies (shampoo, conditioner, finishing spray?) Also, what cream etc., do you use (if any) under their eyes to prevent stains?

Thanks so much~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I bring Sophie in every week for a bath. It costs $20. If she does the paw pads, trims the nails, and touches up her face, etc. it's $25. The first time I took her in she had the works and it was $39. I just can't bend over the side of the tub anymore :brownbag: 

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> *The groomer that I take my Malt & Yorkie to recommends a maintenance program in which you bring them every two weeks to be groomed for a reduced rate. Do any of you have yours groomed that frequently? What are your thoughts about it? Thanks for your input.*[/B]


Hey, if you can afford it both $$ and time, then why not! I do everything on Ollie myself--except for cutting his coat on his back/tummy--only because I don't have good scissors/clippers yet. He probably looks like I do him myself too, lol. But that's ok. I think he looks cute and he's always clean so that's what's most important to me right now. 

There's nothing that beats a nice professionally-done-right grooming, I think. They have the "tools" and products that I don't. But still, I only take him on average every 2 1/2 months so far (he's 11 months) if you figure how many times I've gone since he's been with us at 12 weeks. 

When you say "groomed" every two weeks, what exactly do you mean? What does the maintenance include? Anyway, I'm assuming you do "some of it" yourself at home b/c we all know "letting things go" for two whole weeks they'd be a mess.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am still wishing for a cooperative dog. She sees the comb and runs off. I am not pulling or hurting her. :smpullhair:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine need a bath every week. They don't always get it, but their hair gets like straw, and dirty.
I comb every day, all though I don't get all the knots everytime. Some just seem to hide from me.

I try to take them in to the groomers every two weeks. But haven't this summer. 
They both need toes, butts, face clips.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I take Belinha to the groomer about every 3 weeks. And once a month she goes for a haircut. But we give her a bath the week she dosnt go to the groomer. I brush Belinha's hair twice a day, but now Im thinking it might be too much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I do all of my own grooming so far and only plan to take Lily if I need a major cut. I bath her every 5-7 days, trim nails, paws and tushie once a week. When I can get her to hold still I pull the hair out of her ears and topknots and combing are a daily event. I like doing all this for and with her and consider it part of our quaility time. I guess it is just personal preference and what you can afford. I invested in a grooming table, combs, bows, nail clippers etc. so if you averaged all that out it would probably equate to a few grooming sessions. As long as you keep them groomed it doesn't matter who does it.


----------

